
The Mad Rush to Bulletproof American Schools - smacktoward
https://slate.com/business/2019/08/school-shootings-design-architecture-sandy-hook-columbine.html
======
bradknowles
Yes, you can make them completely and totally bulletproof.

Just encase each of them in a million tons of concrete, or so.

You won’t be able to open any doors or use them for anything else beyond a
lump of a million tons of concrete, but they will be bulletproof!

